# Checked ckmpression



## Themistah (May 25, 2012)

I have an 88 manual 5 speed 4cyl. Did a compression test because it idles rough and every thing I threw at it didn't help my results are.... Front to back

1.160psi
2.0psi(went up with oil to 10psi) <---I know this is my problem :balls:
3.145psi
4.160psi

It ticks but goes away when you rev it anyways I don't know where to go from here....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A cylinder leakdown test would tell you where the compression is going.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Remove head, check for blown head gasket or burnt valves............. most likely.

Check for cracked block or other major mechanical issues like damaged piston or scored cylinder walls ................possible but less likely.

Fix whatever you find wrong


----------



## Themistah (May 25, 2012)

Adjusted valves and I got 175psi across..... Finally got rid of my rough idle.... But it sounds like a diesel truck now, I might have set something wrong... Will redo..


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Themistah said:


> Adjusted valves and I got 175psi across..... Finally got rid of my rough idle.... But it sounds like a diesel truck now, I might have set something wrong... Will redo..


Sorry but I really doubt adjustment of valves can cause this unless you are not telling the whole story about who/what was involved in screwing up the motor till now


----------



## Themistah (May 25, 2012)

Truck starting idling rough and I tried different things had an exaust leak that wouldn't seal finally got it to seal but still sounded like an exaust leak so I did a compression test and then some one suggested to adjust valves because sometimes they can cause no compression on one cylinder.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

A inexpensive way (without buying/renting a leakdown tester) to accomplish this: Apply compressed air to the cylinder at TDC (both valves closed)....remove valve cover and LISTEN...if it is a bad valve, you should hear air leaking.....


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Themistah said:


> and then some one suggested


There's that "some one" again.
That guy really gets around.
Like to meet him/her/it someday...


----------



## Themistah (May 25, 2012)

I most than likely need a valve job since I adjusted the valves 3 times and can't get it to run right but it's much better than before it idled so bad I couldn't read a txt message on a red light thanks for the replies...... Maybe I should ask SOME ONE but this time I'll take a picture of him/her/thing.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

If you get 175psi across as you reported and the compression test was done properly, then a valve job will solve nothing


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u most likely need a timing chain...

and u should not have done ne thing to that engine till u read the codes...


----------

